# Dinner party



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

We were invited to a dinner party this evening. It was a casual dinner but in a lovely pet-free home. We accepted but said we would have Havoc in the car. When we got there, our host said that they had discussed it and Havoc was welcome to come in. His manners were lovely, no jumping, no shyness--he played in the back yard and slept by the door while we ate. His only mistake was helping himself to a drink from the guest bathroom. It was our fault for not bringing his water bowl inside.

I have had many dogs but this is the first one that I can take to a dinner party in a not dogcentric home and have him behave and enjoy himself. He was better behaved than some guests. 

I realized that this was the first time that he'd been in a strange house and I'm very proud of him.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

That's such a cute story....you have very nice friends!!! 
Its a bit like taking a toddler to a friends place who don't have kids.....and helping themselves to the toilet bowl wouldn't be out of the question there either!!!
Well done Havoc!!


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

that was exactly like it--a toddler! But it was easier.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Lovely friends! Good boy Havoc!


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Good boy Havoc! He'll make them want a dog in their life.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

:thumbup: Havoc!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Great!


----------

